# Another J201 Thread



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 9, 2021)

I tried to cancel my ebay china order for the J201 but i'm gonna just chalk that up to a loss.  The seller is probably fake as are the chips.

In double checking my BOM for my 5 pedal mega build I actually need a total of 6 J201.  Can anyone tell me if this dude here is selling legit chips? If so I will get 10 of these homies:









						J201 : JFET N-CH 40V 0.625W TO92 : 5pcs per Lot  | eBay
					

J201 : JFET N-CH 40V 0.625W TO92. Price is for five pieces per lot. my location NIC51-01. NO APO's or FPO's.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fig (Sep 9, 2021)

The one in the tester appears to be 
Looking at the feedback from folks who bought them, you should be fine 

Alternatively,









						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks, Fig.  I was also checking his feedback and this guy seems to be the real deal so I will grab 10 of the J201's.  I thought I only needed one but I actually need 6 and it's all for one build, the M800 Overdrive.  I have no idea what the numbers on his tester means but I assume it means good stuff?

New rule:  Source BOM and parts for a PCB before buying PCB and check with forum to learn about the stuff that is hard to get.  I had no idea what sort of J201 Drama was waiting for me.  As the rappers say, I got 201 problems and the J is all of 'em.


----------



## uranium_jones (Sep 9, 2021)

I am thinking about getting a bunch of those adapter boards and doing some SMD soldering again. Last time I tried it, it was a pain in the ass but that was maybe 10 years ago?


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 9, 2021)

I think if a pedal needed one that would be OK, but I don't want to deal with 6 adapter boards in ONE pedal. check the m800 build.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 9, 2021)

The SMD fets seem to be more consistently in-spec with tighter tolerances than what is left of the the through-hole ones. I'd go SMD every time for this alone.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 9, 2021)

I've said this before but it bears repeating. I love when the board has smd pad options for jfets


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 9, 2021)

I recently soldered up 5 with the ppcb adapters.  My first successful smd attempt which felt good after I trashed a mini heterodyne a few months ago. Last week I needed a few more and ordered some pre soldered 100% out of laziness. Give it a shot. It's a low cost/low risk confidence booster.


----------



## Barry (Sep 9, 2021)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I recently soldered up 5 with the ppcb adapters.  My first successful smd attempt which felt good after I trashed a mini heterodyne a few months ago. Last week I needed a few more and ordered some pre soldered 100% out of laziness. Give it a shot. It's a low cost/low risk confidence booster.


And way cheaper!


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 10, 2021)

That ebay seller is selling bunk.  Sanded off labels, re-printed as j201s.  Not anything like the picture. 

I'll have to take another look at the batch I have, but IIRC Vp is and Idss are out of spec for a j201.

Guitar pedal parts tends to have J201's in a leaded format, but they're up to about a buck fifty a pop now.  Mouser has some from interFET, but you'd end up paying 32.40 for 10.  Woof.

Honestly, I just ordered a bunch of J201s in the SMD package recently.  They're a hell of a lot more difficult to test, but at least they're reasonably priced.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Sep 10, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> That ebay seller is selling bunk.  Sanded off labels, re-printed as j201s.  Not anything like the picture.
> 
> I'll have to take another look at the batch I have, but IIRC Vp is and Idss are out of spec for a j201.
> 
> ...


I ended up cancelling my first china eBay order, did NOT buy the other USA seller J201 and went the SMD and daughter board route...   It's way too high a chance of getting fake j201 so I went SMD based on what u cats told me on here...


----------



## fig (Sep 10, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> I ended up cancelling my first china eBay order, did NOT buy the other USA seller J201 and went the SMD and daughter board route...   It's way too high a chance of getting fake j201 so I went SMD based on what u cats told me on here...


Whew! Good choice.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Sep 10, 2021)

J201s are readily available on Mouser, now: https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/106-J201

I had previously got some J201s on ebay that may not be real, but they definitely worked when I used them. So *shrug*.


----------



## Barry (Sep 10, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> J201s are readily available on Mouser, now: https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/106-J201
> 
> I had previously got some J201s on ebay that may not be real, but they definitely worked when I used them. So *shrug*.


You may get real ones, but they may or may not be in spec, and that may or may not matter in a pedal


----------

